# installer THE GIMP



## dpi67 (25 Février 2004)

Bonjour, j'ai trouvé le logiciel MacGimp sur le cd de SvmMac. X11 est installé sur mon DD, j'ai monter l' image de Gimp, installer le package, et après que faire..... Je ne trouve pas d'icône de THEGIMP dans application???


----------



## naas (25 Février 2004)

dans la fenetre du terminal x11 tape gimp&amp;


----------



## Gallenza (26 Février 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> dans la fenetre du terminal x11 tape gimp&amp;


du terminal normal ça devrait marcher aussi (parfois c'est le seul qui marche car $PATH n'est pas la meme dans les voir autre thread)


----------



## dpi67 (26 Février 2004)

Cela ne fonctionne pas, il ne trouve pas la commande. Mais je me demande si j'ai tout installer, dans l'image disk il y à le package, un dossier gimp, un dossier source, j'ai juste installer le package. J'avais glisser les deux autres dossier sur le bureau, mais des que je clique sur l'icone gimp il me demande l'édition d'un script, AppleScript se lance, et quant je clique sur exécuter il y a une sorte de message d'erreur. Enfin tout cela est bien (trop) compliqué pour moi. Dans SVM, ils disent qu'une fois installer Gimp peut être lancé à partir d'un script qui devrait se trouver dans le finder, mais je ne trouve rien.


----------



## Gallenza (26 Février 2004)

installe le avec fink commander ça marche tres bien


----------



## Thierry6 (26 Février 2004)

fink permet effectivement de faire ça de façon simple.

sinon, regarde où il a été installé :
dans /usr/local/bin ou dans /opt/local/bin
et en fonction de ça, tu ouivres X11, le xterm et tapes
/usr/local/bin/gimp
ou /usr/local/bin/gimp-1.2
ou /opt/local/bin/gimp
ou /opt/local/bin/gimp-1.2

tu as pas mal de thread dans les mois passés qui parlent de ça...


----------



## leodum (27 Février 2004)

salut,

J'essaie moi aussi d'intsaller The Gimp, mais il ne figure pas dans la liste des package dans FinkCommander, quelqu'un a une idée pour m'aider ?

@+

EDIT =&gt; C'est bon j'ai réeussi, il suffisait que je fasse une update, et puis je pouvais aussi passer directement par le terminal.


----------



## seb1973 (7 Mars 2004)

Bonjour,

j'ai installé X11 et GIMP par l'intermédiaire de fink. Lorsque je tape gimp dans le terminal, il connait le nom de l'application mais affiche des messages d'erreurs, notamment un pb d'affichagen ce qui est normal puisque il faut X11.
Lorsque je fait la même manip dans une xterm, alors j'ai le message "command not found". Idem si je tape gimp&amp;.
J'ai également installé Xfig, et même problème.
De toute évidence, X11 ne va pas chercher au même endroit que terminal. Le fichier .profile contient bien la ligne source /sw/bin/init.sh ?
Je tourne sous 10.3.2

Quelqu'un peut il m'aider ?

Merci


----------



## seb1973 (7 Mars 2004)

J'ai une réponse à ma question, il faut taper dans une fenêtre Xterm "source /sw/bin/init.sh ; gimp" et ça fonctionne !
Quelqu'un connait il le fichier dans lequel je pourrais ajouter cette ligne une fois pour toute, à l'image du fichier ".profile" pour le terminal.

Merci


----------



## marc_ferraton (7 Mars 2004)

il faut rechercher où a été installé  "gimp". donc dans un terminal ( X11 ou texte )
sans doute /usr/local/bin/gimp
ou /usr/share/bin/gimp

lacommande
$ find / -type f -name "gimp"

t'indiquera ou se situe le fichier (attention tu peux avoir   plusieurs réponses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 

donc pour lancer gimp, saisis le nom avec le chemin complet
$/lerepertoiredetacommandegimp/gimp &amp;

tu peux ajouter le chemin de recherche par defaut
$ echo $PATH
te donne le chemin actuel

pour le modifier
export PATH=$PATH:/lerepertoiredetacommandegimp

il faudra le mettre à jour dans ton fichier de démarrage X11
mais je ne sais pas où il se situe avec Mac OS/X, et je n'ai pas de machine sous la main


----------



## Guido (8 Mars 2004)

Je saute sur ce topic pour discuter de l'installation de plug in pour gimp. Aprés bien des recherches, j'ai fini par comprendre que une fois le plug in 'downloadé' il faut le compiler (forcément, c'est du code source); mais je cherchais l'outil nécessaire. Apparement, il faut utiliser gimptool (qui a été installé avec le package que j'ai utilisé pour installer gimp). la man de gimptool m'a amené vers une commande du type :
gimptool --build plug_in.c
Bon, par contre, j'obtient plein de messages d'erreur et c'est tout. Je bloque là pour le moment. Alors soit le plug in est pourris (pas trouvé de lien vers chez l'auteur), soit je n'ai pas encore tout compris.
Marc, tu as l'air assez calé en commande, si tu as une idée, ou un lien, je suis preneur.


----------



## Guido (8 Mars 2004)

Sinon, pour un package essayez http://www.osxgnu.org/ et voir les mirroir. Si je me souviens bien, c'est là que j'ai trouvé gimp.
http://fr.osxgnu.org/pub/osxgnu/Xwin_Applications/

Pour le fichier à éditer pour donner à X11 le path de la commande gimp (pour lancer gimp) est .cshrc
tapez sudo pico .cshrc et ajouter set path = ($path /opt/local/bin) puisque c'est là qu'est gimp.
Je pense que avec le menu application personaliser de X11 on peu aussi 
ajouter /opt/local/bin/gimp ce qui mémorise la commande. Mais dans ce cas, je ne pense pas que gimptool marchera. donc le plus propre est sans doute de modifier .cshrc


----------



## gerbouille (8 Mars 2004)

Pour être sûr que mes variables d'environnement soient les mêmes sous X11 et Terminal, voilà comment je procède sous Mac OS X.3.2 avec Fink

mon fichier _.profile_
<font class="small">Code:</font><hr /><pre>. /sw/bin/init.sh
append_path PATH /usr/local/bin
append_path MANPATH /usr/local/man
export PATH MANPATH
</pre><hr />

mon fichier _.xinitrc_
<font class="small">Code:</font><hr /><pre>source  ~/.profile
source /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc
</pre><hr />

et n'oubliez pas de mettre comme commande de lancement de xterm

```
. /sw/bin/init.sh ; xterm
```

voili, voilou

--
Germain


----------



## Emmanuelion (14 Mars 2004)

dpi67 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, j'ai trouvé le logiciel MacGimp sur le cd de SvmMac. X11 est installé sur mon DD, j'ai monter l' image de Gimp, installer le package, et après que faire..... Je ne trouve pas d'icône de THEGIMP dans application???



Tu as sur le CD quelque chose qui s'appelle "start gimp" : il te suffit de le copier sur ton dd (applications par exemple) et de le lancer.


----------



## ficelle (26 Mars 2004)

sympa la nouvelle version de  The Gimp compillé pour OS X annoncée ce matin par  macbidouille.
plus besoin de fink, et c'est gratos de chez gratos  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais vous savez ou trouver des themes ?


----------



## ficelle (26 Mars 2004)

aaargh, le presse papier ne communique pas avec celui du systeme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



alors que celui de j/office le fait tres bien


----------



## Thierry6 (27 Mars 2004)

j'ai bien cru que je n'allais pas réussir à le faire fonctionner !

en fait, si quartz-wm est le window manager en cours, ça marche, mais si c'est un autre (j'avais window maker) ça ne marche pas et j'ai donc mis pas mal de temps avant de comprendre.


----------



## Guido (27 Mars 2004)

La question est de savoir s'il faut désinstaller l'ancienne version. d'ailleurs, je ne suis pas sûr de savoir comment m'y prendre. Supprimer les .gimp-1.2 qui sont dans les dossier utilisateur, c'est facile. par contre, savoir ce qui est à retirer ailleurs, c'est une autre paire de manche. J'ai cherché un tuto pour désinstaller gimp, et je n'ai pas trouvé.


----------



## Thierry6 (28 Mars 2004)

c'est pas obligé de désinstaller 1.2 pour que gimp2 fonctionne (je ne l'avais pas fait);
depuis je l'ai fait et Gimp2 fonctionne toujours. tout dépend comment tu avais installé gimp :
si c'est par fink (comme moi) c'est facile de désinstaller par Fink
si c'est un package déjà compilé, tu peux essayer OSXPackageManager qui se trouve sur osxgnu pour enlever gimp1.2


----------



## Guido (29 Mars 2004)

Merci pour OSXPM. Il a trés bien fonctionné (quelques petits trucs en reste, mais facile à éliminer). Un trés bon soft. Mérite un participation


----------



## rv2 (3 Avril 2004)

Guido a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour OSXPM. Il a trés bien fonctionné (quelques petits trucs en reste, mais facile à éliminer). Un trés bon soft. Mérite un participation


Bon je suis sous jaguar 10.2.8, je viens de télécharger Gimp, le code source, et le scriptexec sur le site recommandé par ficelle. Puis j'ai installé Gimp que j'ai placé dans le dossier Applications. Ensuite je lance X11 puis j'essaie de lancer Gimp mais Gimp apparaît dans le dock puis disparaît presque aussitôt. Donc, comment faire pour lancer Gimp ?


----------



## Thierry6 (4 Avril 2004)

quelle window manager utilises tu ? avec quartz-wm, ça marche, a priori pas avec les autres.


----------

